# Rockler Silicone Mat



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Bought one recently when on sale and have used it just a bit so far. Seems much heavier than another mat I had.


----------



## ShopCat (Aug 7, 2008)

Bought one during the recent sale. Sort of felt it was almost a frivolity, Rockler got me again type thing, but I have been using it the past week for both glue-ups and sharpening with waterstones and I now am glad I got it. It is heavy, and it is large, and those are both good things.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

I like the fact that it has no "memory" so it always lays flat.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you Andy.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I use yoga mats for all my anti-skid and soft surface needs since they were about $5 each on sale. They are quite durable, but I'd never get them near glue or other "wet work" since they would become a mess.

The silicone mat looks ideal for these messy uses! I have the Rockler silicone glue kit and really like the way glue will peel right off (or even with a blast of compressed air)


----------



## Knotheadwilly (Dec 18, 2018)

I bought one, loved it, and then bought another. It is a simple product with a simple purpose and it does it very well.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

I've been using the Rockler Silicone Mat for year or so for gluing up small projects. And I agree they are great.

For sharpening I've been using some left over shelf liner pieces I have. They also don't have memory but they have holes. See for example these. They roll/fold up smaller then the Rockler Mat. So good for traveling. But if your taking your stones, then I guess you haye room in your luggage for the Rockler Mat too.


----------



## OnhillWW (Jan 10, 2015)

Great mat. I use it with the smooth side up for gluing (easy to remove glue from) and textured side up for other work. Fits my TS top nicely so it protects the saw table surface and stays put when I'm using it for a work surface..


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

I also have the mat. I have used it twice now. It works well to keep glue off my table saw outfeed table.


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

You might find this option more affordable - HonE BBQ Grill Mats,Oven and Baking Sheet 15.75" x 13"(Set of 5),Reusable Non stick Cooking Liner Thick FDA Approved Dishwasher Safehttps://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06WRRKQDZ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I got a set of 5 for $4.99 back in April 2018. Work great for glue ups.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Great idea Andy.
Cool trays also.
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

totally agree ive got one when they first came out,work great.now they have a xl size that can be locked together to make a long mat if needed.on my christmas list.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Not as heavy, but wonder how this 20" x 28" silicone mat would work.

https://www.amazon.com/Non-slip-Measurements-Folksy-Super-Kitchen/dp/B01ACUA8HC/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8

Meanwhile, I use a Large piece of vinyl from a roll of it sold in the big boxes for shower bases.


----------



## woodflow (Mar 2, 2021)

Thanks, Andy.

In addition to the silicone mat, I am also interested in the rubberized trays you mentioned, "Even though I use rubberized trays to hold my stones…"

Do you recall where you got the rubberized trays?

Jim


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Look up silicone molds and see if any of them fit your bill.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Update on the silicone mats. I bought one for my wife and she likes it for her countertop work. I bought ten more and used them in the dehydrator, for things that would fall through the large grating. Both of us are happy with them.


https://www.amazon.com/Non-slip-Measurements-Folksy-Super-Kitchen/dp/B01ACUA8HC/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

> Thanks, Andy.
> 
> In addition to the silicone mat, I am also interested in the rubberized trays you mentioned, "Even though I use rubberized trays to hold my stones…"
> 
> ...


Hi Jim,

I can't remember exactly where I got mine, but they are available on Amazon:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/W-C3-BCsthof-TR7919-1-Sharpening-Stone-dp-B079BMQWP4/dp/B079BMQWP4/ref=dp_ob_title_kitchen

Hope that helps,
Andy


----------



## woodflow (Mar 2, 2021)

Thanks Andy, they show unavailable on Amazon, I'll check back periodically.

Thanks Kelly.

That was my first post on LumberJocks - on a thread that had been idle for well over a year, yet I get quick replies! This is pretty amazing.


----------

